# Can someone identify this type of bass?



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all,

Caught this fish at O Shaugnessy last Sat AM, and have never seen one before. I'm thinking maybe a hydrid striped bass or white bass? Can someone identify it?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like a white bass to me, and a nice one!


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Morone chrysops - white bass

Hybrids have the overall body shape of a white still but the broken lines of a striped bass.

if you want more examples google it and check out what you bring up from variuos university websites that work with wiper management.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks. I appreciate the information.

Hopefully, I can catch a few more this size. 

This one hit about 6 ft. from the west bank at O Shag and managed to put up a little fight against my ultralight setup.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

No broken lines....White Bass


----------

